# Bimini Top on Flats Boat



## ladderslug

i just bought a Mitzi 17t and need to have some shade when riding around not fishing. I am thinking of a Bimini top. Post up what you have please.


----------



## privateer

Beach umbrella in rod holder.
Also fits in under gunnel rod holders


----------



## firecat1981

For days I'm family cruising I went with a bimini top on my new build. Nothing out there really provides as much shade. For fishing trips, just take it off.


----------



## ladderslug

firecat1981 said:


> For days I'm family cruising I went with a bimini top on my new build. Nothing out there really provides as much shade. For fishing trips, just take it off.


That is what I am leaning toward. Thanks


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I finally put a three bow stainless frame bimini top on my Action Craft, used it the last three days cruising around with my daughter. I installed Ancon quick release mounts so I can take it off and put it on quickly. I have even fly fished several times with it up when I am just checking a spot or two while family cruising.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Steve_Mevers said:


> I finally put a three bow stainless frame bimini top on my Action Craft, used it the last three days cruising around with my daughter. I installed Ancon quick release mounts so I can take it off and put it on quickly. I have even fly fished several times with it up when I am just checking a spot or two while family cruising.


Can you post pics Steve I want to do something like that on my Action Craft.


----------



## ladderslug

Steve_Mevers said:


> I finally put a three bow stainless frame bimini top on my Action Craft, used it the last three days cruising around with my daughter. I installed Ancon quick release mounts so I can take it off and put it on quickly. I have even fly fished several times with it up when I am just checking a spot or two while family cruising.


I was wondering what size to get. Thanks


----------



## ladderslug

Backcountry 16 said:


> Can you post pics Steve I want to do something like that on my Action Craft.


I would love to see also. I have a mini tower so I will be sitting tall. Would like to know how much head room you have in yours.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I bought a 3 bow stainless frame top from an online bimini top dealer (don't recall name). Got the top on clearance and paid about $400. I mounted four Ancon quick releases mounts, two on each side of the boat. The reason I put two on each side is so that when the top is up the mounts are near the bench seat to provided maximum shade for the seat. When I put the top down, I wanted it to lay against the base of the poling platform so I put an Acon mount more towards the bow so the top would lay flat on the deck against the poling platform. Those mounts are great, they disconnect and reconnect very, very easy. Here are a couple of pictures,


----------



## firecat1981

I'm going with the Ancon style mounts too I think, but I was given a bigger aluminum frame 4 bow setup. So we will see how it works out.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

firecat1981 said:


> I'm going with the Ancon style mounts too I think, but I was given a bigger aluminum frame 4 bow setup. So we will see how it works out.


yeah, the toughest part was figuring out the size of the height and width, good luck


----------



## SomaliPirate

Heretics, all of you.


----------



## Backcountry 16

SomaliPirate said:


> Heretics, all of you.


That's what I use to say until my grandkids came along I'm not worried about my alligator skin but I have 2 grandsons that will be close to fishing age shortly and I have to make sure they don't get burnt.


----------



## Boneheaded

Someone posted a seacraft 18 in the bragging section and he had a real cool umbrella type shade that specifically meant for a rod holder. gonna do some digging.


----------



## firecat1981

Steve_Mevers said:


> yeah, the toughest part was figuring out the size of the height and width, good luck


I'll have a lot of playing to do once I get to that point. Was yours customized to your needs, or just a stock size? I'm 6'3" and stand while underway a lot, so I might need to rig up a way to extend the height.


----------



## Net 30

Boneheaded said:


> Someone posted a seacraft 18 in the bragging section and he had a real cool umbrella type shade that specifically meant for a rod holder. gonna do some digging.


Think it's the Shade Blade. Looks really cool but not sure of pricing.......

https://www.tuuci.com/collections/marine/shade-blade/


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I used their sizing guide on the website and ordered it to fit. They just happen to have one the right size on clearance.


firecat1981 said:


> I'll have a lot of playing to do once I get to that point. Was yours customized to your needs, or just a stock size? I'm 6'3" and stand while underway a lot, so I might need to rig up a way to extend the height.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

SomaliPirate said:


> Heretics, all of you.


I used to feel that way to, melanoma skin cancer has a way changing a persons views on things


----------



## Boneheaded

https://www.pro-techt.com/
This is the one posted on another thread, very simple looking.


----------



## Half Shell

I have the same quick disconnects as Steve does on his AC and highly recommend them. The bimini is easy to fold down out of the way. Although I usually just leave it on the boat and stowed. In 4 years, I've never had a hook snag it, never tripped on it, never been a problem. It's also great when you stayed longer than you should have and get caught in rain.


----------



## Half Shell

Not a microskiff... more of a 21' flats boat but you can see how the bimini folds away


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> Heretics, all of you.


I had one on my flats boat for the days when the wife and daughters were with me.

But I'll burn my skiff to water line before I'll install one on it.


----------



## Snookyrookie

I went with a sea sucker rod holder mount and their umbrella combo, works well. When the wife is with me the umbrella goes in, otherwise a rod is in there when running around. I think it’s 6 feet and I can still fish from either platform when she has it up


----------



## Cam

As others have mentioned, a market umbrella in a rod holder is vastly superior IMO. Cheaper, tilt allows for better shade coverage, stows completely out of the way, moves around the boat, requires no installation, can use on the beach or at home.

There is virtually no downside to a market umbrella. BTW I love the Shade Blade but those things are more than a fixed T-Top.


----------



## hipshot

From the OP: "to have some shade when riding around not fishing." Not sure how well those umbrellas in rod holders will work on plane.........


----------



## Backcountry 16

Cam said:


> As others have mentioned, a market umbrella in a rod holder is vastly superior IMO. Cheaper, tilt allows for better shade coverage, stows completely out of the way, moves around the boat, requires no installation, can use on the beach or at home.
> 
> There is virtually no downside to a market umbrella. BTW I love the Shade Blade but those things are more than a fixed T-Top.


One downside compared to a bimini you cant use an umbrella if it's windy.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's what I use to say until my grandkids came along I'm not worried about my alligator skin but I have 2 grandsons that will be close to fishing age shortly and I have to make sure they don't get burnt.





Steve_Mevers said:


> I used to feel that way to, melanoma skin cancer has a way changing a persons views on things


I'm just playing with y'all, as always!


----------



## SomaliPirate

On the umbrella in the rod holder thing: Drill a hole through the shaft of the umbrella near the bottom. Then once it's in the rod holder you can run a trailer locking pin through it so that when the wind kicks up, you aren't chasing your umbrella all over the flats.


----------



## ladderslug

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm just playing with y'all, as always!


Yea I’m on the Fire Dept and went to a lady that had melanoma and I would not want to wish that on anyone.


----------



## Backcountry 16

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm just playing with y'all, as always!


 I know you were trust me if it wasn't for the little ones I wouldn't be adding one


----------



## hipshot

You guys and gals must be buying some mighty stout umbrellas.......


----------



## SomaliPirate

ladderslug said:


> Yea I’m on the Fire Dept and went to a lady that had melanoma and I would not want to wish that on anyone.


It terrifies me. I cover up all exposed skin and see a dermatologist every year just to make sure. I was pretty stupid about sun exposure in my youth.


----------



## firecat1981

ladderslug said:


> Yea I’m on the Fire Dept and went to a lady that had melanoma and I would not want to wish that on anyone.


I'm a Fire-Medic too and have seen some pretty extreme cases. Working on a patient with an amputated nose will haunt you for years! I cover up a good bit now, and will spend lots of time hanging out under my bimini.


----------



## Snookyrookie

hipshot said:


> You guys and gals must be buying some mighty stout umbrellas.......


The one I have is rated to 65 mph supposedly. I will say I’ve had it up when I’ve been running 30mph and had no issues as long as it is tilted forward. Can’t remember the brand right now, but it has a screw lock system in the base designed to expand in the rod holder, and reinforced “arms” to prevent wind issues.


----------



## makin moves

Out of the way when down. Even while up you can still stand and fish the front deck.


----------



## ladderslug

makin moves said:


> View attachment 69878
> Out of the way when down. Even while up you can still stand and fish the front deck.


I like this but wondering if I can get it over my mini tower? That would be nice and out of the way for when I go out by myself. How far up are the strap holders?


----------



## makin moves

The strap holders are just before the front deck all the way out by the edge. Its on a track which makes it easy slide forward or back when stowing away.


----------



## makin moves

Another pic for you


----------



## permitchaser

Get your grandsons long sleeve fishing shirts and buffs, hat, gloves and sun block
Heresy !!!!!


----------



## firecat1981

permitchaser said:


> Get your grandsons long sleeve fishing shirts and buffs, hat, gloves and sun block
> Heresy !!!!!


That only applies to fishing trips. What about family sand bar hopping, spear fishing, or snorkeling/scalloping/lobstering? It's near impossible to keep coveted up like that when your jumping in and out of the water.


----------



## hipshot

Snookyrookie said:


> The one I have is rated to 65 mph supposedly. I will say I’ve had it up when I’ve been running 30mph and had no issues as long as it is tilted forward. Can’t remember the brand right now, but it has a screw lock system in the base designed to expand in the rod holder, and reinforced “arms” to prevent wind issues.


Well, that'd be stout.............. I had no idea!


----------



## Ben

After trial and error I now wear excessive clothing while underway to minimize sun exposure and I make my daughters dress the same. I give everyone a warning before each trip because no shade is my preference for a number of reasons. While fishing, the $15 Publix beach umbrella does well in the center counsel rod holders (adjustable height to cover most angles but when it’s windy it doesn’t go up) to provide shade for the sitting areas of the boat. I tried an inexpensive patio umbrella from Wayfair in the beginnings but it just wasn’t practical because of wind conditions (very heavy and caught a lot of air). I use the Publix umbrella accordingly but do not care what happens to it because it serves a purpose and isn’t a risk (unless it flies away and impales someone). I thought about installing a bimini but I thoroughly clean the boat after every trip and usually fish solo (or with a buddy) so the thought of maintaining an optional accessory is a definite NoGo for me. But, I would love a bimini in the hotter months, especially while underway. Every boat and trip is a little different but love the ideas here.


----------



## Half Shell

Ben,

I think you're weighting cleaning a bimini too much. My boat gets thoroughly washed everytime I use it but I never put the bimini up to do it. It has a cover for the canvas portion that zips around it while stowed so it gets spraryed down and the exposed aluminum frame gets washed with soapy water but not under the canvas. After 4 years the bimini still looks nearly new. I figure I spend all of 15-20 seconds washing the bimini each trip


----------



## permitchaser

firecat1981 said:


> That only applies to fishing trips. What about family sand bar hopping, spear fishing, or snorkeling/scalloping/lobstering? It's near impossible to keep coveted up like that when your jumping in and out of the water.


Doubt the bimini will cover you while in the water


----------



## firecat1981

permitchaser said:


> Doubt the bimini will cover you while in the water


I think you missed the whole point there.


----------



## MSG

I had the bimini and acorn hardware on my boat - a bimini that is completely removable like this is ideal. The little corn holders are a total non issue - you don't even know they are there. However, I used to get in the habit of bringing the bimini, which laid down on the rear gunnels and rested just in front of the platform. It had ZERO affect on fishing, and you can't beat a little shade from rain or when running back on a hot summer afternoon at 2pm. I could run at 35mph with the bimini up with no problem - highly recommended - and if you want to go hard core one day - just leave it home.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

How about a custom removable top that mounts to the poling platform?


----------



## Swe

I see the point and benefits to having one but I always tell friend a quickest way to ruin a skiff is to put a Bimini on it. Joking around with them but they always seem to be in the way layed down forward or backwards on boats I’ve fished before. It is nice to eat lunch in the shade tho. I like to fly fish and keep decks clear also to be able to run gunnels around the boat without tripping over a top.


----------



## Godzuki86

Half Shell said:


> Not a microskiff... more of a 21' flats boat but you can see how the bimini folds away
> 
> View attachment 69660


These are such nice boats. I looked into them before buying my skeeter. Was just to much money for me. But a very good all around boat.


----------



## BassFlats

I sometimes bring my bimini top depending on what time of the day I go out. It lays back out of the way while fishing. Like others, I'll put it up while running or hanging out to get some shade.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Ben said:


> After trial and error I now wear excessive clothing while underway to minimize sun exposure and I make my daughters dress the same. I give everyone a warning before each trip because no shade is my preference for a number of reasons. While fishing, the $15 Publix beach umbrella does well in the center counsel rod holders (adjustable height to cover most angles but when it’s windy it doesn’t go up) to provide shade for the sitting areas of the boat. I tried an inexpensive patio umbrella from Wayfair in the beginnings but it just wasn’t practical because of wind conditions (very heavy and caught a lot of air). I use the Publix umbrella accordingly but do not care what happens to it because it serves a purpose and isn’t a risk (unless it flies away and impales someone). I thought about installing a bimini but I thoroughly clean the boat after every trip and usually fish solo (or with a buddy) so the thought of maintaining an optional accessory is a definite NoGo for me. But, I would love a bimini in the hotter months, especially while underway. Every boat and trip is a little different but love the ideas here.


With the Acon quick release you can take it with you or leave it at home, takes less than a minute to take it off and stow it. Super nice for days when just cruising with the family or lobstering or spearfishing.


----------



## ladderslug

Bought a carver top today. Still need to get the hardware.


----------



## ladderslug

Do they sell these as individuals o


Steve_Mevers said:


> I bought a 3 bow stainless frame top from an online bimini top dealer (don't recall name). Got the top on clearance and paid about $400. I mounted four Ancon quick releases mounts, two on each side of the boat. The reason I put two on each side is so that when the top is up the mounts are near the bench seat to provided maximum shade for the seat. When I put the top down, I wanted it to lay against the base of the poling platform so I put an Acon mount more towards the bow so the top would lay flat on the deck against the poling platform. Those mounts are great, they disconnect and reconnect very, very easy. Here are a couple of pictures,
> View attachment 69626
> View attachment 69628


r in 2 per pack.


----------



## Ben

Half Shell said:


> Ben,
> 
> I think you're weighting cleaing a bimini too much. My boat gets thoroughly washed everytime I use it but I never put the bimini up to do it. It has a cover for the canvas portion that zips around it while stowed so it gets spraryed down and the exposed aluminum frame gets washed with soapy water but not under the canvas. After 4 years the bimini still looks nearly new. I figure I spend all of 15-20 seconds washing the bimini each trip





Steve_Mevers said:


> With the Acon quick release you can take it with you or leave it at home, takes less than a minute to take it off and stow it. Super nice for days when just cruising with the family or lobstering or spearfishing.


I will have to explore this more because I definitely need the shade protection for a number of reasons. My biggest concern is maintenance, hatch interference, and ability to walk the gunwales with my Fred Flintstone 14’s. The cheap umbrella works but running underway with a Bimini would be really nice. Functional and practical beats visual every time in my book...


----------



## TomOfJax

ladderslug said:


> Do they sell these as individuals o
> 
> r in 2 per pack.


Are you going to mount on the top of the gunwale or the inside? I have a 1720 AC and need a bimini for my granddaughter and have been looking at the Accon flush mounts.


----------



## ladderslug

I am going to mount it to the top of the gunwale. I am going to bend the rods in as tight to the inside I can so I can still walk around. And keep it so I can get to my push pole. I am installing tomorrow morning if all goes well. I will post up what I come up with.


----------



## ladderslug

Here are final job pictures


----------



## TomOfJax

Looks great!


----------

